# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  سوال در مورد ماژول بلوتوث hc-06

## majid.mp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
بنده یک ماژول بلوتوث hc-06 خریداری کرده ام و توسط یک آموزش به آردوینو متصلش کردم و الان مشکلی که وجود داره اینه که از ماژول برای اپ اندروید دیتا ارسال میشه ولی از اپ برای ماژول دیتا ارسال نمیشه لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمایید مشکل از کجاست آیا اصلاً ماژول hc-06 قابلیت دریافت دیتا را دارد؟ لازم به توضیح میباشد اپ هم terminal bluetooth میباشد.
با تشکر.

----------

